# Mozart KV427



## Lalla (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello
I own a disappointing recording of Mozart's mass KV 427 : Peter Neumann, Virgin.
I heard the "Laudamus Te" sung by T Stich-Randall, and it is so superior that I am longing for a new CD. Unluckily, the integral recording with Stich-R does not exist.

Please recommend beautiful interpretations, knowing I do not want to hear P Schreier singing !
thank you


----------



## Olle (Mar 10, 2007)

*Fricsay*

Hi,

I would warmly recommend the recording by Ferenc Fricsay (et al) from 1959. I believe it is currently available in Deutsche Grammophon's Originals series.

I find Fricsay's recordings of Mozart to somehow be both classical and romantic.. both balanced and very passionate.. though I know it might sound like a contradiction. To me, it always takes a few listenings before I really understand a Fricsay record.. The first time they might seem a bit cold and to unspontaneous.. But that all goes away.. and after a while Fricsay sort of convinces me that his way is the best..

If you can find Fricsay's other Mozart recordings I definitely recommend them as well. Especially his recordings of the late symphonies a very hard-to-get Requiem (only available in Japan!).


----------

